
WeWork documents reveal it owes $18B in rent and is burning through cash - aresant
https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/WeWork-documents-reveal-it-owes-18-billion-in-12863094.php
======
ilamont
_Revenue from memberships more than doubled last year, to $822 million, but
expenses also more than doubled, to $1.81 billion._

Then:

 _Filling desks — and keeping them filled — is an important metric for WeWork,
which says it has done so with 81% of them, higher than its minimum
requirement of 60% occupancy to cover costs._

But it's not covering costs, and considering its rent obligations are so high,
it may never be able to.

